# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kun je voelen of je zwanger bent?

## Dametje

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje en wil ook heel graag weten wat andere dames hebben ervaren. Het gaat om het volgende:

Ik heb 2 jaar een implanon gehad die is begin oktober verwijderd. Ik heb netjes mijn menstruatie gehad, en de maand daarop ook op 6 november ik heb d.m.v. ovulatie testen mijn eisprong op 19/20 november bewust meegemaakt, en heb toen ook met mijn partner gevreeën. Nu heb ik een vaag onherkenbaar gevoel in mijn onderbuik. Het lijkt niet op menstruatiepijn maar is wel "zeurend". Verder heb ik helemaal geen zwangerschaps kwalen... Ik heb alleen constant honger... Normaal eet ik ook wel flink maar eet nu 's avonds gewoon nog een hele komkommer om de honger te stillen..... Over 12 dagen kan ik een zwangerschapstest doen om zeker te weten of ik zwanger ben. Ik hoop het wel maar probeer me er niet te veel op te focussen. 

Ben erg benieuwd of meerdere dames dit hebben meegemaakt en toch zwanger bleken te zijn.

Liefs
Dametje

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Dametje,

Ik zag dat je nog geen enkele reactie hebt gehad, jammer.
Ik ben nu zeven weken en 1 dag zwanger en ik denk wel dat je het van tevoren kan voelen.
Ik weet vanaf 26 november dat ik zwanger ben. (heb toen een test gedaan) Ik heb in de weken vooraf gaand wel gemerkt dat ik gigantisch misselijk was, flink overgeven, onverklaarbare honger soms, en ontzettende buikpijn (ook nu nog regelmatig)
alleen die buikpijnen die ik nu heb horen er eigenlijk niet te zijn, hoor. Die kwalen wat ik had gaf ik de schuld aan de Mirena spiraal, achteraf bleek dus dat ik zwanger was. Dus ja, het zou goed kunnen dat jij ook zwanger bent, maar dat hoeft tuurlijk niet. Iedereen ervaart andere kwalen bij een zwangerschap. Ik denk dat je gewoon even die test moet afwachten. Ik hoop voor je dat je het wel bent.

liefs
Deýlanna

----------


## katje45

Hoi Dametje,

Al vanaf het moment na de conceptie voelde ik dat het raak was en had ook vrijwel meteen een ander gevoel. ( niet te verklaren). Ook ik had een raar gevoel in mijn buik. Ik moest vaak plassen en was heel moe.
De zwangerschapstest wees ook uit dat ik zwanger was toen.
Dus het kan.

----------


## adb125

hallo 

ik heb een vraag wij proberen al een half jaar zwanger te worden ik had 30 januari ongesteld moeten worden en ik heb nu al vanaf de 30e 3 dagen lang een klein beetj ebloed helder en bruin bloed geen krampen normaal gesproken had ik altijd hele hevige bloeding en krampen als ik ongesteld was,
ik heb de 30e een test gedaan maar negatief helaas kan ik toch zwanger zijn ondanks die bloedingkjes ik hoor dat weleens en twijfel nu heel erg wie kan mij helpen??

----------


## Déylanna

Uuuuhhhhhhhh je had de 30ste januari ongesteld moeten worden?? Moet dat niet 30 december zijn?? Of?? Hoe dan ook, dat kleine, beetje heldere bloed en bruin bloed duidt niet altijd op een zwangerschap. Je kan altijd in plaats van een menstruatie even een maandje overslaan of dat het gewoon anders is dan normaal. Ik denk dat het verstandig is, bij twijfel, om nog een test te doen, of gewoon ff langs je huisarts te gaan.

liefs
dey

----------


## adb125

hoi bedankt voor je bericht ik bedoelde inderdaad 30 dec verkeerd geschreven 

maar vond het zo raar ik heb dit nog nooit gehad ik voel me verder wel goed alleen een opgeblazen gevoel en gevoelige borsten

----------


## Déylanna

Ik snapte al dat je 30 december bedoelde hoor hahaha. Jij liep alleen al een paar dagen voor  :Wink: 
Gevoelige borsten en een opgeblazen gevoel kan evengoed met de menstruatie(periode) te maken hebben. Kijk, dat jij nu een 'andere' menstruatie hebt gehad dan dat je normaal gewend bent, betekent niet altijd iets. Het kan altijd een keer anders dan anders zijn, snap je?? Ik denk dat als jij echt zekerheid wilt, je er verstandig aan doet om nogmaals een test te doen of gewon langs je huisarts te gaan. Misschien ben je evengoed wel zwanger. Ieder ervaart immers een zwangerschap anders. De ene heeft hier last van, de ander weer daar van. Snap je wat ik bedoel??

liefs
Deylanna

----------


## adb125

hoihoi

bedankt voor je berichtje 
ik snap wat je bedoelt ik denk dat ik maar nog een test doe morgen ofzo het kan misschien ook dat ik het me verbeeld omdat je het dan zo graag wilt ik hoop het niet overigens , maar dat hoor je natuurlijk ook weleens vaker 

liefs an

----------


## adb125

ik wilde iedereen bedanken op deze site voor het beantwoorden van mijn vragen 

ik heb gisteren getest en ja hoor zwanger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we zijn zo blij 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## chicka1958

Hallo adb125 ik heb meegelezen en jullie conversatie gevolgd. Meis van harte gefeliciteerd dit zijn leuke berichten. En ja ik begrijp dat jullie nu heeeeeeeeeeeeel blij zijn, groetjes Chicka

----------


## Déylanna

> ik wilde iedereen bedanken op deze site voor het beantwoorden van mijn vragen 
> 
> ik heb gisteren getest en ja hoor zwanger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> we zijn zo blij



Jaaaaaa gefeliciteerd meissie. En tuurlijk ben je hartstikke blij. Logisch.  :Big Grin: 

Liefs
Déylanna

----------

